# Brauche rat



## bullyfan (21. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde

Habe seid 4 Tagen 3 Goldfische in meinen teich.

Habe täglich das Wasser kontrolieren lassen.Alles ok.

Habe mache mir ein wenig sorgen.Der 1 goldfich kommt immer mit der __ Nase raus und schappt nach Luft.Die anderen hängen immer unter der 

Sumfdotterblume rum.Habe schon Wurmmittel nach anweisung reingetan.

Bitte um Rat.


liebe gruüße


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

Dein Teich ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, grad mal so 10 Tage alt. In Deinem anderen Thread, wo Du wegen trüben Wassers am verzweifeln warst,  hast Du schon mit Teichklartabletten und __ Muscheln rumexperimentiert. Nun sind es Goldfische und Wurmmittel.

Wie kommst Du  denn darauf, dass ein __ Goldfisch, der nach Luft schnappt, __ Würmer hat? Wer kontrolliert das Wasser wie nach welchen Kriterien?

Wenn Du immer noch nur die mageren zwei Pflänzchen in Deiner Schüssel hast, versuchen die Fische, noch immer verschreckt vom umsetzen, sich wahrscheinlich zu verstecken, weil die __ Sumpfdotterblume die einzige mickrige Rückzugsmöglichkeit für die armen Viecher ist.

Hast Du in der Zwischenzeit auch nur einen einzigen der Fachbeiträge hier gelesen oder Dich umgeschaut, was es alles zum Thema Fische und neue Teiche zu beachten gibt? 

Sorry - aber nach der ersten Pleite, hättest Du so schlau sein müssen, erst einmal zu lesen oder zumindest zu fragen, bevor Du agierst. Da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis für.

Keineswegs....


----------



## wp-3d (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hi 
Hier schließe ich mich zu 100% der Christine an. 

@ Sigrid dein Teich bietet in den nächsten 6-8 Wochen, nur deiner Gummiente, die ich auf einen Bild sehen konnte, optimale Wasserbedingungen.

Es müssen noch Pflanzen eingesetzt werden und diese müssen auch anwachsen.
Gleichzeitig muß dein Filter und die gesammte Teichbiologie einfahren.
Dieses braucht seine Zeit.


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.
Dein Teich ist noch nicht so weit um Fische einzusetzen.

Wahrscheinlich steckt dein Teich gerade mitten im Nitritpeak.
Suche mal mit der Suchfunktion nach Nitritpeak da wirst du reichliche Informationen finden was zutun ist.
Nitrit ist für Fische lebensgefährlich.

Du schreibst, das dein Wasser in Ordnung ist.
Was für Wasserwerte wurden denn genau ermittelt?


----------



## Marlowe (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Liebe Sigrid!

Keine Medikamente mehr (Merksatz des Arztes: "Ein Medikament verabreiche ich erst dann, wenn ich die Krankheit kenne"),
keine Experimente mehr.

Dein Teich muss erst sein Gleichgewicht finden, dann werden die Fische fit und agil. Das dürfte sich spätestens Mitte Mai einstellen.

Der Handel ist sehr bestebt, seine Mittelchen zu verkaufen, deshalb wirst Du dort häufig Ratschläge dieser Prägung bekommen.
Letztendlich kostet es nicht nur Dein Geld, sondern auch Deine Nerven...nach Veröffentlichung hier im Netz übrigens auch die MEINEN.
Dass die Fisch darunter leiden, hast Du ja bereits optisch.

Also abwarten.

Ich drücke Deinen Fischen und Dir die Daumen!


----------



## bullyfan (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Ne,ne Leute 

So nicht.

Ich habe jeden Tag einen Wassertest gemacht.Habe hier einen

Fachmann für Teiche gefragt,er hat mir gesgt das alles ok ist.Da ich ja 

Anfänger bin habe ich ihn geglaubt.Habe heute noch jemanden gefagt um eine

andere Meinung zu hören alles ok.Die Wasserwerte sind ok.

Die Pflanzen wachsen auch.So habe ich es geglaubt.


Was sollte ich denn noch tun?


liebe grüße


----------



## jochen (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

dann werde doch bitte etwas detailierter wenn wir dir helfen sollen,

stelle doch bitte mal deine Wasserwerte die du gemessen hast hier rein,
ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber nach deinen Angaben hier schreit es förmlich nach dem Nitritpeak.

Was haben denn deine Gefragten für Antworten gegeben, außer alles ok?


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Liebe Sigrid,

ein "Fachmann" der sagt, Fische in so einem jungen Teich sind o.k. und ein Wurmmittel reinwirft, ist kein Fachmann.

Welchen Wassertest hast Du gemacht, welche Werte kamen dabei raus. Das müssen die Wasserprofis hier schon wissen.

Und wo sind die Fische denn her? Von dem "Fachmann", der Dir die __ Muscheln verkauft hat? Leider gibt es unendlich viele "Fachmänner" die eigentlich die Bezeichnung "Flachmänner" verdienen. Aber das zu unterscheiden ist für einen Laien sehr schwer und kostet meistens Lehrgeld. Ich mach Dir da keinen Vorwurf, dass Du diesen Fachleuten in gutem Glauben folgst. Nur, das Du Dich nicht vorher schlau gemacht hast, das ist nicht so clever.

Aber nu ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen, nu wollen wir mal schauen, wie wir es wieder rauskriegen.

Also her mit den genauen Angaben zu Wassertest und Ergebnissen.
Und wo sind die Fische her?


----------



## bullyfan (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hier die Werte

Sauerstoff 19.04.08 70%, 20.04.08 72%, 21.04.08 74%
(Das Wasser wurde innerhalb von 3 Min. nach Entnahme aus dem Teich geprüft)
Ph  6,8 - 7
Wasserhärte 19.04.08 510, 21.04.08 560 (nachdem wir von Oase das Härtegrad Plus mit entsprechender Dosierung eingegen haben)
Desweiteren, eben nach Empfehlung, Dr.Lang Breitbandmittel T Konzentrat 10 ml eingegeben.
Heutiger Test Nitratfrei
Heutiger Test Ammoniak 0,25

Heute wurden von uns noch 2 Unterwasserpflanzen im Kies eingesetzt, zugleich haben wir 100 ltr. Frischwasser zugeleitet.

Ich denke, wir haben wohl die falschen Fachleute gefragt.

Was soll ich noch tun? Ich will doch nur das es den Fischen gut geht.

liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Frank (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

auch von mir nochmal an dieser Stelle ein herzliches willkommen im Club. 

Ich hab da mal eine generelle Frage:

Kannst du dir auch einen Teich ohne Fische vorstellen?  
Ich persönlich halte deinen Teich mit 1000 Liter Volumen für zu klein um Fische zu halten.
Auch in einem Gewässer ohne Fische wird sich allerhand Leben einfinden, was durchaus beobachtenswert ist.

Überleg dir die Sache nochmal gründlich. Vllt. nimmt dir dein "freundlicher Fachmann" die Fische "für umsonst" wieder ab.
Bestell ihm aber auch von mir einen "schönen Gruß und weiterhin gute Geschäfte mit der Leichtgläubigkeit unwissender Käufer"! :evil 
(Das ist nichts gegen dich, sondern nur auf den "Fachmann" gemünzt.  )

Mit deinen Wasserwerten kann ich übrigens wenig anfangen ...


----------



## jochen (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

Ammoniak 0,25...:shock 

Das ist alles andere als ok...

bist du sicher das du Ammoniak gemessen hast, und dann 0,25mg/ltr?

Irgendetwas stimmt nicht mit deinem Angaben, bei einem pH Wert von 6,8-7 kannst du wohl schlecht zu einem Ammoniakwert von 0,25mg/ltr kommen.
Ammoniak ist ein Teil vom Ammoniumwert der sich bei alkalischen pH werten also über mind. 7 bilden kann,
Ammoniak in einer Dosis von 0,02 mg/ltr können schon Fische geschädigt werden, ab einer Dosis von 0,20mg/ltr.sind  für gewöhnlich schon nach wenigen Tagen mit Todesfällen zu rechnen.

Also nach meiner Meinung hast du einem Messfehler vom pH Wert,
oder du hast gesamt Ammonium/Ammoniak gemessen, da wäre der Wert wie von dir gemessen eher ungefährlich.

Solltest du wie auch immer gemessen tatsächlich einen Ammoniakwert von 0,25mg/ltr im Wasser haben würde ich dir zu einem Wasserwechsel raten.
Jedoch ganz wichtig mit saurem Wasser, also mit Wasser mit einem pH Wert unter 7

Noch was der Wert der Härte den du eingestellt hast kann so überhaupt nicht sein.

Nitratwert ist in deinem Fall uninterresant, Nitrit wäre wichtig zu wissen.

PS, Rainer war zeitgleich...


----------



## chromis (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hi,



> Wasserhärte 19.04.08 510, 21.04.08 560


solche Werte kann es gar nicht geben



> Heutiger Test Nitratfrei


NO³ ist hier nicht relevant, interessant ist NO², zuviel Nitrit wirkt tödlich



> Heutiger Test Ammoniak 0,25


das zeeigt, dass der bakterielle Abbau überhaupt noch nicht in Gang gekommen ist



> Ne,ne Leute
> So nicht.
> Ich habe jeden Tag einen Wassertest gemacht.


die gemessenen Werte muss man auch verstehen und die richtigen Schlüsse draus ziehen.



> Habe seid 4 Tagen 3 Goldfische in meinen teich.


gestern habe ich in einem anderen thread noch geschrieben:
warum hat denn nur keiner die Geduld, dem Teich mal ein paar Monate Ruhe zu lassen und dann über den Fischbesatz zu entscheiden. So sind doch die Probleme immer wieder vorprogrammiert.

sind wir denn wirklich so ungeduldig, dass die Fische schon vor den Pflanzen gekauft werden? Ein klein wenig Interesse und Infomation würden genügen um solche Sachen zu vermeiden. Man müsste dann hinterher die ganzen Fehler nicht auf irgendwelche Fachleute schieben, jeder kann selbst denken!
Klingt jetzt vielleicht alles ein wenig hart, aber mich kotzt halt der unnötige Tod von zigtausenden von Teichfischen an, die jedes Jahr genau wegen dieser Ungeduld und mangelnder Bereitschaft zur Information sterben müssen. Gehört wohl alles zu unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft dazu.


----------



## bullyfan (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ist ja alles gut und schön was Ihr mir schreibt, allerdings kann ich damit nichts anfangen.

Wenn der im Umkreis von 50 km entsprechende Fachmann sagt das die Wasserhärte 560 beträgt, dann muß ich davon ausgehen, das die Angaben richtig sind.
Dann begründe mir mal warum das nicht so sein kann.

Der eine schreibt Ammoniak 0,25 kann gar nicht sein, der andere schreibt das der bakterielle Abbau überhaupt noch nicht in Gang gekommen ist.

Oder: Irgendetwas stimmt nicht mit deinem Angaben, bei einem pH Wert von 6,8-7 kannst du wohl schlecht zu einem Ammoniakwert von 0,25mg/ltr kommen. Warum ist das so, der ph-Wert ist 6,8-7!! Erklär das doch mal anstatt diese Behauptung einfach so hinzu stellen. 

Oder: die gemessenen Werte muss man auch verstehen und die richtigen Schlüsse draus ziehen. Was muß ich denn daraus schließen, erklärt das doch mal einem Anfänger.

Was wollten wir denn, wir wollten einigen Fischen ein schönes Zuhause geben und uns an Ihren Anblick erfreuen.

Ich brauch hier keine Vermutungen oder Belehrungen wie z.B. vorher besser informieren , ich brauch hier Hilfe, damit die Fische nicht sterben.

Liebe Grüße 
Sigrid


----------



## chromis (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative bringt Licht ins Dunkel. Es gibt Literatur und wem das zuviel ist, dem hilft auch noch tante google:

http://www.u-v.de/aqua/tips/ww.php3
http://www.aqua-aquaristik.de/wasserwerte.htm


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid


Bitte versteh, dass wir dir hier helfen wollen. 

Deine Werte die du angibst können nicht stimmen.

Die Wasserhärte auch Karbonarthärte wird so weit ich weiß in der Einheit °dh gemessen
Wenn deine Wasserhärte wirklich 560 °dh betragen sollte wäre dein Teich ein einzelner Kalkbrocken. :shock 
Deswegen erscheint dieser Wert als unrealistisch
In der Regel sollte der Wert zwischen 5 – 14 °dh betragen optimal wären 10°dh

Sauerstoff 70 % sagt jetzt nicht wirklich viel ebenfalls unrealistisch demnach hatte dein teich nur 30 %Wassergehalt
Sauerstoff wird in Milligramm je Liter gemessen mg/L

Nitrat (NO3) ist völlig ungefährlich und beschert im schlimmsten fall nur massig Algen.
Wichtiger ist Nitrit (NO2)

Naja, und der Ammoniak Gehalt ist ebenfalls kritisch wenn dieser stimmen sollte.

Wie du siehst ist das der Grund warum alle so auf die unglaubwürdigen Werte reagieren.
Das ist kein angriff auf dich persönlich.
Wir wollen das doch alles friedlich klären und dir helfen.

Also bitte bemühe dich um brauchbare Wasserwerte
Es geht immerhin um das Leben deiner Goldfische.

Es schreien ja nicht alle umsonst, das es noch viel zur früh war Fische in den Teich zu setzten.
Ein Teich ist frühestens erst nach ca. 5 – 6 Wochen "Einlaufzeit" für die ersten Fische geeignet.
Weil eben erst das Biologische Gleichgewicht sich bilden muss.
Was deinen Fachhändler angeht, den sollte man zum Mond schießen
Der will an dir nur Geld verdienen mehr nicht
Da kommen unerfahrene Teichneulinge gerade recht.


Also bitte nehme den Rat ernst 
Hier sind erfahrene Teichbesitzer die nur Helfen wollen.


----------



## Frank (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

kein Grund so zu reagieren, wie es der Smiley in deiner Signatur jetzt andeutet ...  

Niemand will dich angreifen, aber alle wollen helfen.

Wasserwerte sind nicht mit drei Sätzen erklärt. Und es würde hier ein Roman enstehen alle bis ins kleinste Detail zu erläutern.
Wie Rainer schon schrieb, ist da jetzt auch mal ein bisschen Eigeninitiative deinerseits gefragt.

Lies dir mal in aller Ruhe diesen Fachbeitrag durch. 
Außerdem kannst du hier ebenfalls noch ein bisschen stöbern.

Ich bin mir sicher, das wird zumindest die Fragen nach den Wasserwerten klären.

Bewege dich ruhig etwas "freier" hier im Forum. Soll heißen: Beschränke dich nicht nur auf deine gestellten Fragen, sondern stöber ruhig mal ein bisschen rum. 
Ganz besonders die Fachbeiträge sind sehr hilfreich, trockener Stoff, aber eben sehr nützlich.

Und nun lasst uns wieder konstruktiv zur Frage- und Hilfestellung übergehen.


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

eigentlich wollte ich gerade tüchtig wettern, so sicher war ich, dass ich Dir schon beim Muschelthema mitgeteilt hätte, dass Fische erst nach Monaten in den Teich gehören (wenn es denn unbedingt gewünscht wird) und nicht nach Tagen.

Leider habe ich Dir das überhaupt nicht mitgeteilt, ich habe extra nachgeschaut, um mich zu vergewissern. So kann ich also auch nicht wirklich wettern.

Trotzdem: Nach Deinen bisherigen Erfahrungen wäre die Idee nicht schlecht gewesen, Deine weiteren Pläne mit uns hier zu besprechen. Gerade dann, wenn es um so grundlegende Dinge geht. Bitte mach das in Zukunft. Auch wenn hier einige nicht mit Kritik (auch nicht immer elegant vorgetragen) sparen, im Grunde wollen alle nur helfen. Und können dies auch als langjährige Teichbesitzer, die das, was Du gerade durchmachst, auch durchlebt haben. Mit jeweils mehr oder weniger Lehrgeld. Die Mitglieder, die Dir bisher antworteten sind aber sicher etwas enttäuscht, weil alle gute Ratschläge gegeben haben, Deine Situation aber immer schlechter wird.

Auf alle Fälle sind die Leute hier unabhängig (Sie haben rein nichts davon, wenn Sie Dir zu etwas raten) und dies kann man von den "Fachberatern" schon mal nicht behaupten. Im Gegenteil. Sie verdienen umso besser, desto mehr Sie Dich ins Unglück stürzen! Fische tot? Dann brauchst Du neue und Medikamente für das verseuchte Wasser obendrauf...

Fachberater, die täglich Wassertests vorschlagen, Dir nach wenigen Tagen bereits Fische aufschwatzen und Medikamente...das ist einfach ohne Worte. Ich bin da echt sprachlos!

Bitte, Tu Dir selbst einen großen Gefallen: Lies alle Antworten auf Deine Fragen genau durch, folge allen Links, die angegeben sind. Beschäftige Dich mit dem Thema Teich. Strapaziere unsere interne Suchmaschine, weil Deine Probleme hatten Generationen von Teichbesitzern vor Dir.

Und irgendwann bist Du selbst viel besser als Dein Fachberater. Dann kann er Dir nicht mehr ein "X" für ein "U" vormachen...


----------



## jochen (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

denn kotzsmiley vergesse ich lieber...
ich möchte ja deinen Fischen helfen, du scheinst leider kein Niveau zu haben.



> ist ja alles gut und schön was Ihr mir schreibt, allerdings kann ich damit nichts anfangen.



dann fang an zu lernen und spiele hier nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst.




> Wenn der im Umkreis von 50 km entsprechende Fachmann sagt das die Wasserhärte 560 beträgt, dann muß ich davon ausgehen, das die Angaben richtig sind.
> Dann begründe mir mal warum das nicht so sein kann.



Weil es diesen Wert überhaupt nicht geben kann.
Die Wasserwerte gibt es in normalen Gewässern von 0 ist äußerst weich, und wohl eher in Schwarzwasserbächen der Regenwälder zu finden,
bis meinetwegen 50 oder auch etwas mehr, das ist extrem hartes Wasser,

Ein Wert von 560 gibt es eigentlich nicht, der ist irrelevant hoch, wie schon geschrieben, da würden die Fische schon in Beton schwimmen.



> Oder: Irgendetwas stimmt nicht mit deinem Angaben, bei einem pH Wert von 6,8-7 kannst du wohl schlecht zu einem Ammoniakwert von 0,25mg/ltr kommen. Warum ist das so, der ph-Wert ist 6,8-7!! Erklär das doch mal anstatt diese Behauptung einfach so hinzu stellen.



Einfach erklärt,... habe ich vorhin auch schon gemacht.

Wahrscheinlich hast du gesamt Ammonium/Ammoniak gemessen...bitte lese noch mal genau nach.
Ammoniak ist ein Teil vom Ammoniumwert, der sich aber nur entwickeln kann bei einem alkalischen pH Wert, also einem Wert über 7, nicht wie von dir geschrieben unter7 also 6,8 oder dergleichen.

Wie ebenfalls schon geschrieben, bei einem Ammoniumwert von 0,25 mg/ltr ist alles ok.

Jedoch bei einem Ammoniakwert von 0,25 mg/ltr eben nicht, da ist es tödlich für die Fische.

Der Eine wäre dann Rainer, den du wahrscheinlich noch meinst,
meinte nur,

dein Teich ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht eingefahren, sonst könnstest du schlecht AmmoniumAmmoniak etc, messen,
wenn die Bakterien schon am arbeiten (umwandeln) wären, würden das Ammonium in Nitrit und dann in das ungefährliche Nitrat umgewandelt werden. 



> Oder: die gemessenen Werte muss man auch verstehen und die richtigen Schlüsse draus ziehen. Was muß ich denn daraus schließen, erklärt das doch mal einem Anfänger.



Im Teich und im Filter bilden sich Bakterien,
die wandeln die produzierte  der Fische und andere Stickstoffe in einer Kette zum ungiftigen Nitrat um.

Diese Kette fängt an von der...  umgewandelt zum Ammonium/Ammoniak, dann zum Nitrit, das gefährlich für die Fische ist, und dann zum ungefährlichen Nitrat, das man durch Pflanzen oder Wasserwechsel aus dem Teich bekommt.

Also Stickstoff zu Ammonium/Ammoniak, dann zu Nitrit, und dann zum Nitrat.

Nun hat die Sache einem gewaltigen Haken.

Die Bakterien die das Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit umwandeln bilden sich etwas schneller in neu angelegten Teichen als die Bakterien die anschliesend das Nitrit zum Nitrat umwandeln.

Wenn du jetzt interessiert mitgelesen hast, 
kannst du dir vorstellen das in der Zeit, in dem die ersteren das Umwandeln von Ammonium zu Nitrit kräftig anfangen, ein gewisser Nitritstau(Nitritpeak) erarbeitet wird, da ja die letzteren Bakterien überhaupt noch nicht vorhanden sind um das tödliche Nitrit zum wesentlich ungefährlicheren Nitrat umzuwandeln.

und genau deshalb, bitte Nitrit messen

Wenn ein Teich eingefahren ist, arbeiten diese Bakterienarten gemeinsam, und die Fische bleiben im Normalfall gesund,
setzt du jetzt die Fische in der Phase vom Nitritstau wie bei dir geschehen ein, verenden sie an einer Nitritvergiftung.

Ich hoffe diese Erklärung reicht dir,
ansonsten google nach Nitritpeak.



> Was wollten wir denn, wir wollten einigen Fischen ein schönes Zuhause geben und uns an Ihren Anblick erfreuen.



Ganz deiner Meinung... 



> Ich brauch hier keine Vermutungen oder Belehrungen wie z.B. vorher besser informieren , ich brauch hier Hilfe, damit die Fische nicht sterben.



Die hast du meiner Meinung nach bekommen, lesen solltest du selbst.

Kotzsmileys find ich zum Kotzen., Fische jedoch nicht,
 und genau deswegen habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht das zu Tippseln.


----------



## jochen (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Alex,



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn hier einige nicht mit Kritik (auch nicht immer elegant vorgetragen) sparen,



ich habe in meinem Beitrag, #11 hier zum Thema,
alles versucht zu erklären,
wenn man ihn liest und wirklich Hilfe erwartet, so habe ich eigentlich alles schon erklärt.
Ich habe sogar ein Lösung geschrieben, falls der Ammoniakwert wirklich so hoch sein sollte, was aber im Zusammenhang mit dem geschriebenen pH Wert nicht sein kann,

und dann diesen hier...  gezeigt bekommt...

dann werde selbst ich, der sich eigentlich nie reizen lässt etwas sauer...


----------



## bullyfan (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Ihr ganz Schlauen,
ich esse gerne Leberwurst und bin keineswegs eine beleidigte Leberwurst.
Über ein gewisses Niveau sollten sich hier einige Leute nicht so vermessen sein zu urteilen, denn es geht jetzt schon den ganzen Abend nur über Meßwerte, Besserwisserei und Belehrungen, Ihr solltet, was wohl auch der Sinn dieses Forums ist, zu helfen und mit Rat und Tat anderen Leuten zur Seite stehen. Ich will nur wissen, was kann ich für meine Fische jetzt in diesen Moment tun!!

Noch noch Wort an Jochen:
Was maßt Du Dir an mich zu beleidigen und Dir über mein Niveau zu urteilen.
Ich erwarte umgehend öffentlkich in diesem Forum Deine Entschuldigung.

mfg.
Sigrid


----------



## bullyfan (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo ach ja,
nur für Jochen


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

also wenn ich mal für Dich ein Fazit aus den Beiträgen zu den Wasserwerten ziehe, kommt das heraus, was ich vorher auch schon wußte.

Für Deine Fische wäre es eigentlich am besten, sie kämen ersteinmal wieder dahin zurück, wo sie hergekommen sind. Dann bepflanze Deinen Teich ausreichend und gib ihm ein paar Wochen oder besser Monate, um einzufahren. Und dann kannst Du noch mal über ein paar Fischchen nachdenken. Wenn es denn aber unbedingt Goldies sein müssen, dann geht wohl kein Weg an einer kleinen Filteranlage vorbei. Aber installier sie gleich, denn auch die braucht Zeit zum "Einfahren", d.h. die fleissigen kleinen Bakterien brauchen Zeit, um in die Gänge zu kommen.

Ist zwar ein alter Spruch, aber gerade in Sachen Teich immer aktuell: Gut Ding will Weile haben!


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

um deine wasserwerte unabhängig von einem "FACHMANN" feststellen zu können, kauf dir doch so ein paar wasserteststreifen z.b. jbl easytest 5 in 1
dann kannst du die werte ganz einfach ablesen. 

auf der packung steht dann ob der wert gut oder schlecht ist.

ich weis das die teststreifen nicht das non plus ultra sind aber allemal besser als die werte von deinem "FACHMANN".

die werte kannst du ja dann hier reinstellen und dann kann man darüber reden ob dein wasser gut oder nicht gut ist.


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Ja Jochen, Du hast Recht:
Den gewissen Smiley habe ich übersehen, bzw. verdrängt.
Der hätte mich auch direkt geärgert. Aber manche Neulinge sind in der Verwendung dieser "lustigen Figuren" etwas unsensibel. Ohne dass ich den missbräuchlichen Einsatz gut heißen möchte!

Der Hinweis auf die nicht so elegant vorgetragene Kritik ist allgemein formuliert und auch so beabsichtigt. Ich habe heute einiges im Forum gelesen. Nicht auf alles geantwortet. Manchmal ist die vorgetragene Kritik nicht sehr elegant. Vor allem, wenn aus punktuellem Fehlverhalten öffentlich auf allgemeine Eigenschaften eines Menschen (Charakter, Niveau, Kinderstube, etc) geschlossen wird. Das geht so nicht. Bitte nicht!


Zu Sigrid und allen anderen Sigrids dieser Welt hier einige allgemeine Gedanken:

Stellt Euch mal vor, für Euch ist das alles Neuland. Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammoniak, Ammonium, hier ein Peak und dort ein Mangel. Fachbeiträge...
Apropos: Sollten wir die vielleicht nicht eher "Einführungskurse" nennen, um die Hemmschwelle herunter zu setzen? Und die anspruchsvolleren Fachbeiträge als "Aufbaukurse" bezeichnen? Würde eventuell auch Neulingen die Navigation erleichtern.

Ist doch ziemlich frustrierend als vollständiger Laie, oder?
Und dann noch die Aussagen sogenannter "Fachberater", die eventuell sogar mehr in Verkaufs-/Gesprächstechnik geschult sind, als im Fachlichen.
So richtige "Drücker" halt. Sigrid ist sicher kein Einzelfall als Opfer einer so klassischen Fehlberatung.

Hin und her gerissen weiß man nicht mehr, wem man vertrauen soll. Wenn man diese "Fachberater" dann mit Aussagen aus dem Forum konfrontiert, die man selbst eventuell nicht einmal richtig versteht, dann wird von diesen auch noch das Forum mit "dem Internet" gleichgesetzt. Und dort tummeln sich ja eh nur Betrüger und Selbstdarsteller. Weiß man doch. Bei Sigrid dürfte der Frustlevel den Nitritpeak sicher überschritten haben!

Ich finde es sinnvoll, Neulinge ganz betont konstruktiv auf a) ihre fachlichen Fehler hinzuweisen und b) mit der Netikette vertraut zu machen. 

Dies aber bitte auch nur im Rahmen des Möglichen. Ich weiß, die Mods bekommen täglich einen Haufen "Elend" zu sehen und haben auch noch die Verantwortung dafür. Hinter jedem herzulaufen geht dabei einfach nicht.
_*Aber ich finde vor allem auch, hier ist es an uns anderen Mitgliedern, diesen neuen Teichbesitzern den richtigen Weg in unsere Mitte zu weisen. Möglichst motivierend sollte dieser Weg aussehen.*_ OK, diese Meinung vertrete ich, bis ich wieder den nächsten Kotz-Smiley sehe, der mir gilt evil), dann überlege ich mir das nochmal. 

Wie ich zu Anfang meiner obigen Antwort geschrieben habe, wollte ich eigentlich gleich loswettern. Doch was hätte ich damit erreicht?
Wenn ich gleich mit dem Kotz-Smiley beginne, als Antwort auf ihre Aussage, vergrößert sich damit die Chance, dass sie meinen Beitrag überhaupt zu Ende liest? Ich finde: Nein! Statt dessen steigt die Chance für eines dieser üblichen Forengemetzel, bei denen dann wieder drei Mitglieder tödlich beleidigt sind, drei weitere ausgeschlossen werden mussten und die übrigen Beteiligten die nächsten drei Wochen keine Lust mehr auf das Forum haben, weil sie dort so schlimme Sachen lesen mussten. Ganz zu schweigen von den gestressten Mods.

Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit ergreifen und alle zur Mäßigung aufrufen, auch wenn es oft sehr schwer fällt. Und dies ebenfalls nur allgemein und nicht nur auf diesen Thread bezogen. Obwohl man in diesem Thread angesichts einer schlecht beratenen Anfängerin eine Menge Geduld mitbringen muß.

 

So, und da ich jetzt gerade die letzten Antworten von der besagten Sigrid gesehen habe, füge ich hinzu, dass auch Anfänger sich hier am Riemen reißen sollten!!! Wie gesagt: So ist das absolut inakzeptabel!
Man kann sich auch auf sachlicher Ebene streiten. Oder denjenigen direkt anmailen. Dies ist ohnehin oft der bessere Weg, weil auf so ein Gemetzel und Gezeter haben wir hier als Normal-User überhaupt keine Lust!


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

hallo alex,

deine idee mit "Einführungskursen" ist gut . vieleicht sollte man wirklich so ein kleines teich ABC anfangen um den teichneulingen die angst vor dem ganzen fachchinesisch zu nehmen.


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

hallo sigrid

ich hab was gegen dein kotz ) gefunden ==> http://www.ratgeber.web8000.de/html/brechreiz.html    vieleicht hilft es ?


----------



## chromis (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*



> Noch noch Wort an Jochen:
> Was maßt Du Dir an mich zu beleidigen und Dir über mein Niveau zu urteilen.
> Ich erwarte umgehend öffentlkich in diesem Forum Deine Entschuldigung.
> 
> ...


ich möchte Jochen jetzt ganz einfach mal die Antwort ersparen. Er hat im Interesse der Fische versucht  zu helfen, manche Leute mit einer gewissen Lernresistenz reagieren darauf mit Frechheiten. 
Ich finde, hier ist jede weitere Antwort sinnlos. Als Moderator würde ich den thread schließen.


----------



## jochen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo ,

nur ganz kurz, 

Ich finde wie schon geschrieben, habe ich in Antwort #11 mit Netikette und sehr konstruktiv geantwortet,
ich habe versucht dem Vorgang der biologischen Reinigung mit meinem eigenen Worten zu erklären, 
nicht nur durch einen Link und fertig, 
ja die Zeit habe ich mir genommen.
Ich wollte auch nicht den Schlauen spielen , nein ich wollte helfen.


Dann der Smiley,


ich bin auch nur ein Mensch, ich lasse mich nicht öffentlich so im Forum beleidigen,
die beleidigte Leberwurst die ich dann geschrieben habe, ist meiner Meinung nach ein Klacks dagegen,
 bei uns als Franken gilt das nicht als Beleidigung, sondern gilt als Aufmunterung zum Weitermachen.

Beitrag  # 21 bestätigt jedoch meine Vermutung vom Niveau des Schreibers.
Anders ausgedrückt, wenn man von jemanden eine durchaus gutgemeinten Rat bekommt,
in dann als Besserwisser oder gar Angeber hinstellt,
und im dann zum Kotzen hält,

zeugt das für mich wirklich nicht von einem hohen Niveau.


Wer sich die Zeit nimmt und meine Beiträge hier im Forum durchliest, der kann mir gerne auch öffentlich anschreiben, wo ich hier nicht die Netikette bewahrt habe,
jedoch nach einer Hilfe sich ankotzen zu lassen, geht mir zu weit.


Extra für Sigrid,

komm wieder runter,
und messe bitte deine Werte,
anders kann man dir nicht helfen,
sollte der Ammoniak Wert wirklich so hoch sein,
mache Wasserwechsel mit Wasser von einem pH wert unter 7...

das habe ich dir aber schon im Beitrag #11 geraten.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,


eigentlich bin ich nicht der Typ der sich in solche Streitigkeiten einmischt aber diese Ansprache ist nicht sehr schön:




			
				bullyfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr ganz Schlauen,




Und mit " Ihr " fühle ich mich auch mit angesprochen und wir kennen uns gar nicht! " Ihr " sind wir alle und da würde ich mir mal denn Kopf drüber zerbrechen was das bedeutet!

VG   Volker


----------



## Eugen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid und all die anderen !

Ich bin des Abends in der Regel nicht ON, deswegen erst jetzt meine Reaktion.

Vielleicht kann ich etwas zur Aufklärung der fachmännischen Wasserwerte beitragen.

Die Werte der Wasserhärte könnten eine Angabe der Gesamthärte in mg CaO/l sein.
Das würde einer GH von 9,1° dH (510) bzw von 10° dH (560) entsprechen.
Und dann eigentlich in Ordnung.
Eine Aussage über die KH fehlt trotzdem,welche für einen "Fischteich" natürlich viel wichtiger wäre.
Aus dem Bauch heraus (bei der GH und dem pH) schätze ich mal ca. 2-4° dH

Der Sauerstoffgehalt von 70% soll wohl eher "die Sauerstoffsättigung" sein.
Das ist bei der momentanen Temperatur (das Wasser wird wohl nicht mehr als 12° haben ) recht wenig.
Bei dem "Pflanzenbewuchs" allerdings auch nicht verwunderlich.

Ein positiver Nachweis von freiem Ammoniak bei dem pH und der Temperatur liegt allerdings im Bereich der Nobelpreiswürdigkeit.   

Der Teich scheint heute seine 10.Geburts*tag* zu feiern.
Wenn in der kurzen Zeit ein Pflanzenwachstum zu beobachten ist, muß man (frau) schon mit der Schublehre nachmessen.   

Zur ganzen Diskussion, vorallem zu den Beiträgen von Sigrid (sorry,aber der Name weckt bei mir bestimmte Smilie-Gefühle, die nix mit dem Bullyfan zu tun haben  ) will ich mich als "Neu-Mod" lieber nicht äußern.  

speziell @ Sigrid :
Wenn man in der Naturwissenschaft nur Zahlen ohne Einheiten nennt,kann das ganz schnell zu Mißverständnissen führen.
Beispiel :
"ich habe heute 10 Temperatur gemessen"   

10° C ist was ganz anderes wie 10°K oder 10°F

Und nun zu deinem Fachmann.
Hast du mal nachgefragt, was den guten Mann als "Fachmann" qualifiziert ?
Ich bin nämlich - so wie viele andere User hier - auch Fachmann.
Es gibt sogar auch Fachfrauen hier.  
Nur in welchem Fach ? Das ist doch die Frage.


----------



## Eugen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Ach so, jetzt habe ich das Wichtigste ganz vergessen.

Liebe Sigrid  

Du suchst ja einen Rat.

Der Rat eines ganz Schlauen (Abitur,Hochschulstudium,Promotion) ist folgender :

Bring die Fische, wie du es mit den __ Muscheln ja scheinbar getan hast, dem Händler zurück.
Bepflanz den Teich anständig. (nicht nur die Töpfe an den rand stellen,wie auf einem Bild zu sehen ist)
Warte bis nach Pfingsten, dann ist die Wassertemperatur auch höher und - so die Natur will - deine Pflanzen sind etwas gewachsen.
Dann hol dir deine Fische wieder und hoffe, dass sie sich in 1000 Liter wohlfühlen. 

Geduld ist keine Zier, doch besser lebt sichs mit ihr.


----------



## bullyfan (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

So,ich melde mich noch einmal,

Ein Wort zu Jochen,er kennt mich nicht.Finde ich anmaßend.

Ich bin großer Tierfreund www.momos-seite.de

Habe die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen wegen seiner Wortwahl:smoki  


So nun zu den Fischen

Bin heute nochmal zu meinen Fachmann nit Henri gefahren.Er hat eine 

Hautprobe genommen.Alles super.Aber ich sollte Seure ins Becken tun.Und ein 

Mittel gegen Bakterien.Tat ich nicht.

Habe selbst alle Teste durchgefürt,alles ok.Meiner Meinung bekommen die 

Fische nicht genug Sauerstoff.Habe noch zusätzlich eine Pumpe eingesetzt.

Wasserpflanzen hatte ich schon vor 3 Tagen eingesetzt.Nochmal frisches 

Wasser zugefürt.

Bin gerade wieder reingekommen.Juhu ich glaube es geht ihnen besser.Sie 

schwimmen wieder.

Noch ein paar bilder


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

hallo sigrid,

wovon hat der fachmann eine hautprobe genommen, von henri ?
wie sind denn nun deine selbstgenommenen wasserwerte lass mal höhren
hast du so einen stäbchentest oder tröpfchentest genommen
die bilder sind super


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo zusammen,


eigentlich wollte ich zu dem Thema nichts schreiben - einfach weil mir da ein wenig die Worte fehlen. 

@Sigrid

Vielleicht schreib ich einfach mal meine Sicht auf diesen "Sachverhalt" auf?! Ich denke sie entspricht der vieler User.

Man (Frau) meldet sich in einem Forum an und und fragt um Rat - man (Frau) bekommt unterdessen auf 3 Seiten a 10 Beiträgen (vorwiegend in einer einzigen Nacht) Rat. 
Es könnten gezielte Rückfragen gestellt werden, aber man (Frau) fährt seine eigene Schiene (im Prinzip) weiter. 
Nur aufregen darf sich darüber keiner?! 
Wir können hier nun mal nur schriftlich helfen.... 

Du bist nicht die erste mit diesen Probleme und wirst nicht die letzte damit sein. 
Daher kennen die Schreibenden hier die mögliche Ursache Deiner Probleme auch ziemlich genau bzw. könnten mit exakten Wasserwerten auch exakter helfen.


Anhand der Smileys lese ich für mich ab, wie "ernst" die Lage beurteilt wird. Nach einem ersten Aufschrei ist im Moment alles "in Butter"?!

Ich für meinen Teil warte jetzt einfach ab, was mit den Fische passiert. Entweder sie haben Glück, oder es geht ihnen so, wie dem Hund auf der HP (zu spät richtig geholfen). 
Is dann eben so.... 
Natürlich sind wir dann schuld und werden nicht weiter empfohlen. Aber damit können wir, so denke ich, ganz gut leben.

Schade um die Fische   - aber das allgemeine Siechtum in Bau- und Gartenmärkten hatte sicher schon jeder mal vor Augen. 
Und die "tolle" Beratung durften wir fast alle zu Beginn der "Teichkarrieren" genießen. 

Wenn andere User Dir weiterhin helfen möchten, wird dem keiner im Wege stehen. 
Aber einige, z.T. mit langjähriger Erfahrung aus dem Bereich Wasserwerte/Aquaristik, hast Du bereits verprellt. 


Viel Glück - für die Fische!


Leicht frustrierte Grüße,

Annett

EDIT:
P.S: Sauerstoffmangel kannst Du zu dieser Jahreszeit (Wassertemperatur) nahezu ausschließen.


> Dadurch erklärt sich auch, warum die Fische in Nitritbrühe oftmals sehr heftig atmen, obwohl der O2-Gehalt des Wasser ok ist. Heftig atmende Fische, z.B. in frisch eingerichteten Aquarien oder in Aufzuchtschalen, deuten also auf eine mögliche Nitritvergiftung hin.


Quelle


----------



## wp-3d (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*



			
				bullyfan schrieb:
			
		

> Habe seid 4 Tagen 3 Goldfische in meinen teich.




Hallo

Seit 4 Tagen 3 Goldfische und nu sind es min. 5 Koi,

od. habe ich wieder etwas auf den Augen????


----------



## jochen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Sigrid,

jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage an dich...

könnte es sein das du Koi im Teich hast?.

Vorneweg ich kenne mich nicht mit Koi aus, jedoch sieht mir der weiße gespreckelte (ich hoffe die Koinasen verzeihen die Beschreibung... ) verdammt nach einem Koi aus.

Lese dich bitte mal in Sachen Koi hier oder woanders durch, für Koi ist dein Teich alles andere als ideal.
Koi benötigen viel mehr Wasservolumen als dein Teich momentan bietet, das ist nur ein kleiner Punkt, alles andere kannst du bei etwas guten Willen hier lesen.

Deinen Verdacht auf Sauerstoffmangel würde ich bei diesen Temperaturen ausschließen, kann nicht sein.
Besonders dein Springbrunnen befördert jede Menge Sauerstoff in den Teich.

Wenn ich jetzt deine Bilder anschaue, bestätigt sich fast dein Ammoniakwert...

Ich versuche zu erklären...

Der Sauerstoff den du in den Teich pumpst, und schon vorher vom Springbrunnen zugeführt wurde,
treibt das CO 2 aus deinem Teich, dadurch steigt dein pH Wert kräftig an, und da deine Bakterien noch nicht arbeiten können, reichert sich der Ammoniak/Ammonium an.

Ich bitte dich nochmals im Sinne deiner Fische,

messe die Werte am besten mit JBL Tröpfchentests, dein Fisch-Dealer wird sich bestimmt freuen dir das Zeugs zu verkaufen,
doch diesmal ist das wirklich eine nützliche Anschaffung.

Ich würde dir jetzt schon raten einen 20 %Wasserwechsel zu machen, du kommst mit diesen Besatz nicht um einen Nitritpeak herum.

Glaube mir, auch wenn ich dir unsymphatisch bin, am Sauerstoffmangel liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht.

Und nimm wenigstens den Koi aus dem Wasser, der hat eh schlechte Chancen in deinem Teich glücklich zu werden, selbst wenn die Bakterien durchstarten, das wird nichts.

Und ich bin auch tierlieb hab sogar nen Hasen und zwei Meerschweinchen, und viele Fische, jedoch nicht im Teich....


----------



## jochen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Werner,

also wenn du sagst, das die anderen Fische ebenfalls Koi sind. erübrigt sich fast die Schreiberei... 
Ich selbst wollte das nicht behaupten, da ich mich damit wirklich nur vom Lesen auskenne.

@ Sigrid,

bitte versuche die Tiere aus dem Teich zu nehmen, und sie wieder zurückzugeben,
ansonsten wird es wohl sehr schlimm für die Fische ausgehen.

Sorry, alles schlechte Nachrichten die ich hier schreibe, 
jedoch du als Tierfreund, und jetzt mit den Informationen die du erhalten hast, wirst sicherlich den Fischen helfen und sie wieder zurückgeben.


----------



## Eugen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*



			
				bullyfan schrieb:
			
		

> Habe selbst alle Teste durchgefürt,alles ok.Meiner Meinung bekommen die
> 
> Fische nicht genug Sauerstoff.Habe noch zusätzlich eine Pumpe eingesetzt.
> 
> ...




Plötzlich machst du alle Tests selber 

Und alles ist ok.  na dann 


Wasserpflanzen hast du vor drei Tagen an den Rand gesetzt, wenn man deinen Bildern glauben darf.
Die heißen Wasserpflanzen, weil sie *IN* das Wasser sollen.
Und nach 3 Tagen bewirken die gar nichts. 


Deine 3 Goldfische sind sogar schon zu 5 Kois mutiert. 
Respekt, das klingt nach dem berühmten Wunder am See Genezareth, 
oder wohnt ihr in der Nähe eines AKWs. 


Und juhu, sie schwimmen wieder.

Ja um Himmels willen, was haben sie denn vorher gemacht ?


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

jop ...ihr habt recht ...das sind koi...im 1000l teich der nicht mal eingefahren ist... :crazy...die planzen sind auch nich richtig eingeplanzt^^ gucken ja halb raus... hm nene schließe mich eugen an... gib sie lieber zurück


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo

Ich melde mich auch noch mal
Ist wirklich erschreckend wie das ausschreitet.:shock 

Ich kann hier irgendwie nicht mehr ganz mitkommen.:? 
Und muss ehrlich sagen dass ich mir langsam veräppelt vorkomme wenn ich das so Lese. 

Was die Bilder angeht kann ich nur sagen, dein Teich sieht aus, als ob da gerade komplett frisches Leitungswasser eingefüllt wurde. Bzw. der Teich vor wenigen stunden eingerichtet wurde.
Dann wundert mich nichts, das die Werte noch in Ordnung sind.

So was ich noch sehe, wenn mich meine Augen nicht Täuschen, sind mal min 2 Koi wenn nicht sogar mehr.:shock 
Wie die anderen schon sagen. Ich sehe da keine Goldfische.

Des Weiteren ist das höchstens eine 300L „Schüssel“ wenn nicht sogar weniger.

Das ist für Fische generell ungeeignet.
Von Koi braucht man gar nicht erst sprechen.

Bitte gebe die Fische wieder zurück an den Händler und  Lese dich erstmal zum Thema Teich und Fischhaltung schlau.
Wenn es kein Größerer Teich werden soll ist das Tierquälerei in meinen Augen.

Ansonsten kann man einen solchen Teich auch wunderbar ohne Fische halten und sich auf Besucher aus der Natur freuen.


----------



## chromis (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Der thread steht ja unter dem Motto "Brauche Rat". Auch nach dem letzten Beitrag von Sigried kann ich nicht erkennen, dass überhaupt irgend ein Ratschlag angenommen wird. Sie testet Wasser, alles okay. Sie erkennt, dass die Fische wegen Sauerstoffmangel an der Oberfläche hängen(Nitrit und Ammniak scheinen nicht zu existieren) und sie kauft Fische mit einer möglichen Endgröße von einem Meter für eine 1000l Schüssel . Als Tierfreundin weiß man ja wie der Teich funktioniert.
Da ist unser Rat schon lange überflüssig und in meinen Augen auch vertane Zeit.
Von meiner Seite aus war dies der letzte Beitrag in diesem thread, hab besseres zu tun


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

hm kein beitrag mehr von siegrid?

naja fassen wa ma zusammen...am anfang hiess es 1000l teich 80cm tief mit 3 goldies...laut fotos sieht es für mich aba eher so aus:...500l teich 70cm (- 5cm wegen bodengrund 65cm) tief & 5 koi... dann behaupten sehr tierlieb zu sein^^...hm vllt hat ein admin hier ja nen fakeaccount gemacht um eure geduld zu testen das is mir ma so eingefallen:smoki

achja bevor ichs vergesse


> Hallo Ihr ganz Schlauen,
> ich esse gerne Leberwurst und bin keineswegs eine beleidigte Leberwurst.
> Über ein gewisses Niveau sollten sich hier einige Leute nicht so vermessen sein zu urteilen, denn es geht jetzt schon den ganzen Abend nur über Meßwerte, Besserwisserei und Belehrungen, Ihr solltet, was wohl auch der Sinn dieses Forums ist, zu helfen und mit Rat und Tat anderen Leuten zur Seite stehen. Ich will nur wissen, was kann ich für meine Fische jetzt in diesen Moment tun!!
> 
> ...



das is ja wohl n hammer ....da würd ich nochmal drüber nachdenken ...bevor er sich bei dir entschuldigt entschuldige du dich lieber bei deinen fischen ..."frau tierlieb"


----------



## Frank (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Leute,

bevor das Thema weiter angeheizt wird, warten wir doch erstmal ab, was Sigrid noch zu sagen hat.

Auch nachdem was jetzt alles gesagt und geschrieben wurde: Gebt ihr noch eine Chance sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft auseinanderzusetzen.

Sollten hier allerdings weiterhin nur missbilligende Töne und Beleidigungen das Thema prägen ist mit einer Schließung zu rechnen.

@ Sigrid 
Es ist jetzt einzig und alleine an dir, hier einige Dinge klarzustellen.
Also, "Dickkopf" runter und machen. 

@ AMR

wir begrüßen uns hier im allgemeinen mit _Hallo_ und verabschieden uns mit _Viele Grüße_ oder ähnlichem.
Außerdem befürworten wir die Wörter so zu schreiben, das sie der deutschen Rechtsschreibung annähernd gleichen.  
Die Vermutung eines Fakeaccounts seitens der Administration habe ich wie weiter vorne den berüchtigten "Kotzsmiley" wohlwollend überlesen!


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo

=)


rechtschreibung also^^  ...danke dass du dich um meine bildung kümmerst jedoch reicht mir manchmal  der deutschleistungskurs auf dem gymnasium und ich wäre froh wenn ich im internet nicht noch mehr lehrer treffe ...aber naja^^ ...und hier gibt es leute die die bedeutung von dass und das nicht einmal kennen
aber ich werde daran arbeiten=)

Viele Grüße


----------



## bullyfan (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
heute habe ich nochmal bei meinem "Fachmann2" nachgefragt, was gestern genau getestet wurde bzgl. dem Ammoniak/Ammonium, der Wert 0,25 bezieht sich auf beide Werte zusammen.

Ebenso waren wir heute wieder bei "Fachmann1" und haben nachgefragt, was wir für unsere Fische tun können! Er sagte, bring bitte einen Fisch mit, was wir auch innerhalb von 20 min. taten, er nahm einen Abstrich von Henri, das ist einer meiner Fische, um Ihn auf __ Parasiten zu untersuchen. Diese Untersuchung blieb gottseidank negativ, also keine Parasiten. Trotzdem hat er uns eine Bahandlung empfohlen eine 3 tägige Säurebehandlung mit 1,5ml je Tag und eine 4 tägige Bakterienbehandlung je 1ml je Tag in jeweils 5ltr. Wasser aufzulösen und per Gießkanne in den Teich zu schütten. 
Von dieser Maßnahme haben wir erstmal Abstand genommen. (Hierzu würde mich Eure Meinung interessieren!)

Im Moment hören wir jetzt auf keinen Ratschlag mehr eines sog. "Fachmanns".

Heute haben wir unser Wasser selber getestet
Werte:
Nitrit/Nitrat 0
GH 4-7
KH 6
pH 6,8
Sauerstoff lt. "Fachmann1" heute 74, angeblich andere Meßmethode anstatt mg/ltr., dieser Wert 74 soll sehr gut sein.

Desweiteren haben wir heute wieder einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht,
von 15 %

Da die Fische vorher desöfteren an der Wasseroberfläche waren und auch öfter zusammen an der besagten __ Sumpfdotterblume alle zusammen versammelt waren, haben wir uns entschlossen noch eine kleine Pumpe zur zusätzlichen Sauerstoffversorgung in den Teich zu setzen.

Seitdem gibt es wieder reges Treiben im Teich, Sie fressen, Sie schwimmen, sind alle agil.

Es mag ja sein, das wir als Anfänger nicht alles richtig gemacht haben, wir haben uns informiert und von hiesigen Fachleuten beraten lassen und extra, wie bereits berichtet, jeden Tag mit Wasserproben dahin, solange bis wir das ok hatten Fische in den Teich zu setzen.

Außerdam habt Ihr richtig gesehen, der Fischbesatz umfaßt 3 Shubunkins und 2 kleine Koi.

liebe Grüße

Sigrid:beeten


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich muss AMR zustimmen, nur kommen dafür ganz sicher keine Mods oder Admins AUS DIESEM FORUM in Frage.

Doch das hier gebotene ist dermaßen hanebüchen, dass bald kein anderer Schluss mehr gezogen werden kann.

Liebe Sigrid, wenn dies hier kein schlechter Scherz ist, bitte, bitte, bring die armen Tiere zurück!


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Liebe Sigrid,

also - das Deine Fachleute keine sind, sondern nur verkaufen wollen, dürfte inzwischen allen klar sein. Jemand, der Dir nach so kurzer Zeit das O.K. gibt, Fische in Deinen Teich zu setzen und dann auch noch zwei Koi 

Koi sind sind alles, nur keine Anfängerfische. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die Faustformel Minimum 1.000 l Wasser pro Koi. Wenn die beiden das jetzt überleben, wirst Du recht schnell feststellen, warum. Auch wird Deine Technik hierfür nicht ausreichen. Und auch wenn die Fische jetzt einen agilen Eindruck machen - das kann sich ganz schnell ändern. Ich drücke ihnen die Daumen.

Du solltest, auch wenn Du Dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, eines nicht vergessen: Hier will Dir keiner was verkaufen, hier sieht keiner in Dir eine unwissende Dauereinnahmequelle, der man das gesamte Chemiesortiment aufschwatzen kann....Uns geht es darum, das Du und Deine Fische miteinander glücklich werden. Wenn der eine oder andere dabei nicht mehr so höflich bleiben kann, liegt es wahrscheinlich an der immer wieder auftretenden Blauäugigkeit, mit der Anfänger mit dem Leben von Tieren spielen - aus Ungeduld und Unwissenheit.

Ich bleibe dabei: Gib die Fische dahin zurück, wo sie herkommen. Und in ein paar Wochen kannst Du über die Shubis oder ein paar Goldfische nachdenken. Sorry, aber Koi in deinem Teich, das ist Tierquälerei. Und das wolltest Du ja wirklich nicht, gell?


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

@Alex
jaja es muss so sein


@Sigrid: sry aba deine ganzen wassertest kannsde dir eig. schenken...es ist ein teich der nicht einmal eingefahren ist ... und bei 500l wasser können sich diese werte so schnell ändern dass du eh keinen einfluss darauf hast... wenn du nicht hören willst und zu stur bist um die fische zurückzugeben ,wirsde hoffentlich im winter schlechtes gewissen haben wenn sie tot sind ...ich habe selbst mist gebaut...habe es aber bereut und habe mich beraten lassen

(falls das hier noch ernst gemeint ist=))


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche rat*

Hallo AMR,

Frank geht es bestimmt nicht um Deine Bildung - sondern darum, dass sich Deine Texte einfach ausgesprochen schlecht lesen. Ein bißchen mehr Rechtschreibung würde da schon helfen. Und wenn Du damit Probleme hast, solltest Du in Deinem Deutschleistungskurs vielleicht intensiver mitarbeiten.

Sicherlich gibt es hier Leute, die den Unterschied zwischen "das" und "dass" nicht kennen - aber meinst Du mit Deinem schlampigen Schriftstil hilfst Du ihnen weiter? Denk mal drüber nach, warum wir alle versuchen, die Rechtschreibung zu lernen - bestimmt nicht, damit die armen Deutschlehrer von der Straße sind!


----------

